# Blu-ray: Bildfehler, ruckeln und freeze



## Derber-Shit (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein problem mit meinem Blu-ray Laufwerk (Pioneer BDC-202), meiner Abspielsoftware (PowerDVD 9 Ultra) und bis jetzt nur der Avatar Blu-ray Disk. 

Mein System: 
AMD Phenom II X4 "960"
DFi LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH
8GB DDR2 1000 MHz Mushkin
ATI HD 5870 (über HDMI hängt da ein FullHD-Fernseher drann, der Ton geht auch dadurch)
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Killer M1

Der Treiber der Graka ist aktuell (Catalyst 10.4) und die Firmware des Laufwerks ist geflasht von Version 1.01 auf Version 1.07 (hatte Probleme mit Lesefehlern bei Windows Installation.)

Ab etwa einem Drittel, fing das Bild an zu ruckeln, der Ton lief aber noch flüssig. Allerdings schien das Bild nicht mehr hinterher zu kommen. Wenn ich über meine G15 Pause drückte dauerte es eine ganze Weile, bis auch Pause war. Das ist ca. in dem 3 Stunden 5 mal passiert, zu beheben war es nur durch mehrmals "Play & Pause" (wie ein Getriebe von nem Auto, wenn man im dritten Gang anfahren will^^) Aber ich hatte noch andere Fehler. Der zweite war ein plötzliches ... Vertauschen der Farben der Pixel. Dreiviertel des Bildschirms waren auf einmal mit knallbunten Pixeln in allen Farben bestückt, die Anordnung variierte alle 2 Sekunden, der Sound lief aber noch. Dieser Fehler war nur durch das Beenden von PowerDVD zu beheben. Und der letzte war schließlich ein kompletter Freeze des PCs.

Der Film war davon nicht verdorben , nur es hat mich und meine Mutter sehr genervt. 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, diese Fehler zu beheben...

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Liebe Grüße: Derber-Shit


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

Schon mal Monitor über VGA angeschlossen? Tritt nur bei Vollbild auf? 
Klingt für mich aber eher danach als sei die BD fehlerhaft, würde ich evtl. zurückgeben.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Mai 2010)

Darüber habe ich auch nachgedacht, dass die Blu-ray eventuell defekt ist... Ich hätte auch die Möglichkeit dies auszutesten. Ein Freund von mir hat ebenfalls die Blu-ray von Avatar... Das Problem ist nur, ich muss dann den Film zu einem Drittel schauen, und ich schaue Filme nicht gerne auf Teufel komm raus. Ich lege mir nen Tag fest und dann nehme ich mir Zeit, gerade für solche Monsterfilme.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

Willst du das Problem finden oder nicht? Also wird dir da wohl keine andere Wahl bleiben, langer Film hin oder her.

Was auch noch ratsam sein könnte, wäre mal die Software upzudaten, wenn nicht schon geschehen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Mai 2010)

PowerDVD is aktuell, also das aktuellste PowerDVD 9 Ultra.

Ja, dann werd ich das wohl machen müssen... Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit? Irgendwie ein Programm, um Blu-rays auf Fehler zu überprüfen? XD


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

Firmware aktuell? Betriebssystem updatemäßig auf dem neuestem Stand (sich nach Windows-Updates erkundigt)? BIOS mal resettet?


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Mai 2010)

ja, ja und das board habe ich erst seit freitag.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

Schon mal das versucht, was ich zuerst geraten habe? VGA, Vollbild?


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Mai 2010)

Weder HD Fernseher noch mein Monitor haben noch nen VGA Anschluss... Vollbild checke ich dann wenn ich mir die anderen Blu-ray ausgeliehen habe...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (10. Mai 2010)

Es existiert doch schon Power DVD 10 probier das doch mal aus


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Mai 2010)

kanns aber auch nur testen, denn ich habe nichtmal kohle fürs upgrade. außerdem hats keine neuerungen, abgesehen von diesem 3D patch...


----------

